# Best film for Holga 135BC



## kidxbillionaire (Jan 2, 2012)

I just bought my first film camera and wanted to know the best film to use. Not so much a brand but a format, someone was telling me that films have different speeds or something to that effect. This is for a Holga 135BC.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a holga, put in what ever film u can find.Get an iso 100 for day time and 800 for night. When they say speed they mean iso, a 100 Iso is slow and 800 is fast for film. The holga has a slow lens, I think something to the effect of 5.6 to f8, f8 is really slow for anything indoor, f8 with an iso 100 film indoor would mean pretty much black images.
Also this is in the wrong section.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 4, 2012)

Portra 400 or 800

has to be 120, unless you modify it.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Portra 400 or 800
> 
> has to be 120, unless you modify it.



Uh, no, it has to be "135" AKA 35 millimeter film. The 135BC shoots standard 35mm film...

How about Tri-X 400? Or T-Max 400? Both those are black and white.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 4, 2012)

Expired.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 4, 2012)

... and I am being serious.

The whole Holga/Lomo thing relies on the accentuation of aberrations of imaging.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 4, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Portra 400 or 800
> ...


hurr durr on me. I didn't know they made a 35mm version.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 4, 2012)

Holga 135BC Review by Jay Versluis


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 5, 2012)

Error establishing a database connection


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 5, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sw1tchFX said:
> ...


Yea they make some funny stuff, there are a few versions of each of the 35mm and 120 mm. I purchased a holga Tim, it has two lenses on it for half frame pics. It was fun but it doesn't get much use, holgas are somewhat useless tbh. Same with lens babies, I've taken out my lens baby to shoot with a f90x but it barely sits on my dslr. Tons of people go through the phase but it just ends up producing crap pictures and ends up costing more.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty much. Lensbabies, Fisheyes, Holga/Diana/Lomo stuff is all pretty useless. At least the plastic camera trend is keeping film alive a little bit more though.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 28, 2012)

Get some cheap Shanghia GP3


----------



## kai5354 (Aug 21, 2012)

The Kodak ultra max 400 135 color negative film will be good for Holga 135 bc, as it is cheap and easy to use. 



kidxbillionaire said:


> I just bought my first film camera and wanted to know the best film to use. Not so much a brand but a format, someone was telling me that films have different speeds or something to that effect. This is for a Holga 135BC.


----------

